# Bike in Backseat?



## HondaMotocross (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello, i was wondering if those of you that put your bike in the backseat of a regular 4 door sedan could share some pics.

I have been toying with the idea of getting a more fuel efficent car for long trips, and i definatly would want the bike inside the vehicle for protection and security......The wagon style cars make that task easy, but i wouldnt mind a sedan either.

I am considering the forester, outback, impreza hatch, all would fit a bike inside no problem.
But i also like the Camry, Malibu, Impreza, Accord, which would need the bike to be placed in the backseat......Does anybody have pics or input on this?


PS please dont reccomend a hitch rack or roof rack. I do not want these, as i want the bike inside the vehicle sealed from the elements and for security.


Thank you,
Jon


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Most bikes will fit in a sedan if the rear seats fold down. Drop the seatpost down and remove the front tire and you should be good to go. If you want to put it in the actual back seat, you may need to do some more removing, like possibly a back wheel as well. This becomes a hassle.

As far as security, if you leave your bike in your car, and a thief wants it, the bike will be stolen. Doesn't matter if it is locked on a hitch rack, or a roof rack, or whatever. If they want it bad enough, it will be stolen. You can only hope to deter a thief by making it harder to steal the bike. Just because it is in the car doesn't mean that it is "safe."

While I can fit my bike in my Audi, it is much easier to throw it on the hitch rack and be done with it. The rack is locked to the hitch. The bike gets locked to the rack if I need to stop off somewhere and I am away from the car. The trunk/carpeting tends to take a beating by throwing a bike in and out of there constantly, and throwing a very muddy bike in the trunk/backseat really is not ideal.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I've put bikes in the backseat of my Audi A4 (B6) a few times. Both wheels off, put a moving blanket back there so you don't mess up the interior. THey were even 29ers. 

So yeah, you can do it with at least a mid-ish-size. Probably not with a more narrow car like a Honda Fit, or something.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

having to take the rear wheel off every time would be death. i do not enjoy putting it back on...


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

I've done this with an Impreza and Mazda back seats folded down. Yes, it's possible but I got sick of doing that way real quick, and at some point I actually wanted to use the back seats so I looked for a better solution.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

rogsim said:


> I've done this with an Impreza and Mazda back seats folded down. Yes, it's possible but I got sick of doing that way real quick, and at some point I actually wanted to use the back seats so I looked for a better solution.


Like when your buddies car breaks down, and you are supposed to go ride, and now you don't have a rack, so what do you do? Jamming two bikes in the car gets old really fast, and sometimes doesn't work.


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

My 29er fits into the trunk of my Hyundai Sonata with the rear seats folded down. I have to take the front wheel off, but that is not a big deal. It's great for when I want to squeeze in a trail on the way to work without worrying about leaving my bike exposed all day.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I put my 29er in the back of my civic. Fold the seats down, take front wheel off. Fits with plenty of room to spare but a hatchback would be easier.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i did my trunk for a week.. got a trunk rack while i looked for a roof rack. honestly, for security... your bike is going to be locked to something in your car, visibly showing? because thats not very secure, having an expensive bike separated by a piece of glass from a thug. my friend transports his bike in the back seat of his civic... both wheels off. its extremely messy when we go into some mud, he actually goes waaaay around mud, just to not get it on his bike, because even with a towel down, its hard to position it while you're trying to throw the bike in without scraping the ceiling and doors and whatnot.

i mean, if you want that, go for it. you're probably better off getting an suv, but that would negate your mpg problem. if anything, get a tdi audi suv or something, they get awesome mpg and you could probably stuff a few bikes in there and still have a seat in case you want a passenger.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

You can easily fit a medium 29'er in the backseat of a 2000-2012 BMW 3 series sedan and a Chrysler 200 (rental car!). Speaking from experience....

Take off front wheel
Put the bike in from the driver's side rear door rear wheel first
Rotate the handlebars way up and turn them until you can close the door
Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## moore.cute (May 25, 2012)

schmed said:


> You can easily fit a medium 29'er in the backseat of a 2000-2012 BMW 3 series sedan and a Chrysler 200 (rental car!). Speaking from experience....
> 
> Take off front wheel
> Put the bike in from the driver's side rear door rear wheel first
> ...


Nice Tips ...


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

My size XL 29er fits in th eback seat of my 2002 WRX sedan.

Both wheels off, seatpost off, contortion and cursing.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a '91 BMW 318. It's a tiny car by today's standard. My bike is a GT Distortion medium, with 28-inch wide bar.

Both wheels off, disconnect one end of rear shock, lower the seat (I got a dropper post), and it fits inside the trunk. Just need 4mm and 5mm allen wrenches and 5 minutes for disassembling. Cursing is optional so I spare it for other occasions.

Then I toss the wheels in the back seat. Being a fair-weather casual rider in Central California, mud isn't an issue for me. I rarely use the backseats, and it doesn't take much to clean dust off vinyl upholstery. Besides, the bike costs more than I paid for the car so I'm not too concerned about it.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, I can fit any of my bikes, 3 people, and all my riding gear in the back of my Honda Fit Sport. dont even have to remove the seatpost, just drop the seat and remove the front wheel. Used a Saris Fork mount, connected to a 1/2 x 6" piece of lumber that was cut to fit the rear panel contours of my car.
























I couldnt be happier with this car. I get 36mpg on average and it is pretty fun to drive.


----------



## HondaMotocross (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice pics!

I have always liked the fit, It seems huge on the inside!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Yup, Ford Focus 2 door, I remove front wheel of my Redline 29er XL frame 25 inch top tube, and put the rear wheel up on the passenger head rest. I removed the upper back seat completely since I have no need for it, my car is also my camper, I'm over 6 foot and works great 30MPG also!

I'll get a pic up tomorrow!


----------



## RickBerg (May 1, 2012)

I have a 1997 nissan 200sx (two door) very small, and fit my bike in the back seat with just taking off the front wheel


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

but why would you need 3 people and one bike? lol... i can fit 3 people and 3 bikes


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> but why would you need 3 people and one bike? lol... i can fit 3 people and 3 bikes


I can keep my bike with me all the time, yet still have flexibility to transport people. Doesnt happen often, but its nice to have the capability.

I also have a Saris Bones 3 rack, so technically I could carry 4 bikes and 4 people  :thumbsup:


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

2005 Malibu, yank both wheels and throw it all in the trunk, or drop the rear seats and stuff it in from the trunk with both wheels on. 
1997 LeSabre, wheels off, in the trunk
2007 VW Passat - have had 2 bike in the trunk with the wheels off.


----------

